# Has anyone every canned sheep?



## Rody (Sep 4, 2009)

My brother is wanting me to go in half on a couple of old sheep and I'm wondering what I would do with the meat.  They must be on their last leg or the guy just want's to get rid of them since he's selling them both for $75.

If you've canned any before how did it come out? I'm not a great fan of lamb but I can eat it if it's put on the table.


----------



## Jason (Jul 25, 2009)

How are you gonna get them into the cans? They probably won't want to go...

Sorry-couldn't help it. Unfortunately, we've never deal with sheep for meat.


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

Try to make a stew with the meat - ANCIENT VIKING SHEEP STEW I. M. Buffaloed


----------



## Rody (Sep 4, 2009)

NaeKid said:


> Try to make a stew with the meat - ANCIENT VIKING SHEEP STEW I. M. Buffaloed


Wow! That recipe is just a tad large for my family.


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

Once it is cooked up, you could probably can half of it and freeze the other half ....


----------



## OldFashionedMama (Jun 18, 2009)

NaeKid said:


> Once it is cooked up, you could probably can half of it and freeze the other half ....


I vote for freezing. Sheep is a tough meat to begin with, and the processing would make it even tougher. My stepmom made spaghetti sauce with sliced sausage once and the sausage was so tough it was like a rock.


----------



## TechAdmin (Oct 1, 2008)

I've been told products like canned ox and duck are more tender than their fresh counter parts. Haven't been lucky enough to try it though. Isn't canned duck popular in Canada?


----------



## Canadian (Dec 14, 2008)

Probably in Quebec. But not here in Toronto. It's very hard to find duck unless you own a restaurant or you shop in chinatown. People in this city don't eat much duck. 

I too have heard that canned meats can taste better. I've eaten cannd fois grois and I can say it ain't bad. Canned foie would be very popular in quebec. 

I always feel bad when I'm at the gun store and people talk about blasting ducks for fun and then don't do anything with the dead ducks. People can eat them. I don't like that kind of wastefulness.


----------



## Jason (Jul 25, 2009)

We hunt ducks a lot. My wife and father in law are at Pymatuning Lake in NWPA as we speak for just that purpose and I will be joining them this weekend after work. 

We only shoot close ducks that we have a chance to recover; we don't "sky bust" or take the Hail Mary shots. We eat all the ducks that we kill. It's quite tasty if you cook it right.


----------

